# EWQL Play Advanced Scripting



## gmet (Dec 29, 2007)

Nick Pheonix has posted in the Sample Talk section and given more clues about scripting for PLAY. It's based on Vulcan:



Nick Phoenix @ 22nd February 2008 said:


> We have a new version of PLAY in the next few days. The new features are full scripting, not just the specific scripts we have now





Nick Phoenix @ 22nd February 2008 said:


> You'll be able to program your own samples in PLAY Pro and also import non-protected Kontakt 2 programs.



The 64 bit engine plus the ability to import K2 instruments sounds promising.
Does anyone know how easy it would be to convert Kontakt Scripts to Vulcan?

Justin


----------



## gmet (Feb 24, 2008)

bump! 8)


----------



## JustinW (Feb 24, 2008)

I am sure it is similar to Romulan as well.


----------



## Moonchilde (Feb 25, 2008)

Key words there are non-protected K2 libraries. Anything protected libraries are a no-go. 

I'm just really not interested in PLAY. Play Pro is the one you'll be able to do any custom programming, and I'm sure its going to cost money. Plus, K2 scripting communities are already established, and I wonder how many scripts would make the transition to PLAY. 

If I'm going to spend money on another sampler, its going straight to GS4. PLAY offers nothing over Kontakt, and certainly not over GS4. GS4 is 64 bit, the only real advantage of play at the moment, and has PRF and DEF filters. Which neither PLAY nor K2 offer. I think that is where this round of sampling is going to go.

Just looking at things objectively here. If I spend money on another sampler I want something my current one doesn't have.


----------



## Reegs (Feb 25, 2008)

Hopefully PLAY has built-in support for trig functions.


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 27, 2008)

Reegs @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> Hopefully PLAY has built-in support for trig functions.



If you need trig functions, are you aware of my KSP Math Library? It provides the elementary trig functions of sine, cosine, and tangent but not the inverse functions. However, if you need those you could easily add them since my library uses the Cordic algorithm which is easily reversed.

God Bless,

Bob

BTW I'm within a few days of completing V200 of the Math Library which includes a cube-root algorithm to support engine parameter control of group volume, etc.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2008)

Big Bob @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> Reegs @ Mon Feb 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully PLAY has built-in support for trig functions.
> ...



Bib Bob, I have NO idea about what any of that means


----------



## Thonex (Feb 27, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> Bib Bob, I have NO idea about what any of that means



It means we are all indebted to Big Bob for all the great contributions he's made (and will make) the the Kontakt community.... especially with the likes of his Math library and SIPS.

Cheers Bob!!!!

T


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 27, 2008)

> It means we are all indebted to Big Bob for all the great contributions he's made (and will make) the the Kontakt community.... especially with the likes of his Math library and SIPS.



Oh Gosh! :oops: (But thank you Andrew for your kind remarks :mrgreen: )



> Bib Bob, I have NO idea about what any of that means



What are you mostly puzzled about, what Trig functions are or what the KSP Math Library is all about? :lol:


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2008)

Big Bob @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> > What are you mostly puzzled about, what Trig functions are or what the KSP Math Library is all about? :lol:



Both as I never took Trig in high school, but mostly about the library and its practical application.


----------



## gmet (Feb 27, 2008)

ComposerDude @ 25th February 2008 said:


> I think Nick was kidding me in his 'Vulcan' response because I asked what the language "looked like"; he followed up stating the Play scripting language resembled K2 scripting.



Thanks ComposerDude. I obviously didn't have my comedy head on as I knew that Vulcan was a programming language :oops: . I think EWQL should give Big Bob, Nils, Nickie & Dynamitec complimentary copies of PLAY to really give their script language a thorough test.

Justin


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 27, 2008)

No worries, Justin - I too thought he was serious and sent a PM mentioning code-reuse issues in Vulcan due to the language's implied context (if you transplant code, but the surrounding context, e.g. current database tables, is different, it may or may not work). 

Whatever Nick et al decide on for scripting -- if it's as good as the instrument libraries they're releasing, it ought to be great. (Hope springs eternal!) And I agree, if they want to put their scripting engine to the test, we have an ideal group of racecar drivers in Big Bob, Nils, Nickie, Dynamitec, and several other VI members too.


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 27, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> Big Bob @ Wed Feb 27 said:
> 
> 
> > > What are you mostly puzzled about, what Trig functions are or what the KSP Math Library is all about? :lol:
> ...



My original motive in writing the KSP Math Library was to allow scripters to easily utilize equal-power crossfading techniques for such things as formant-corrected pitch bending and velocity layer crossfading. To do EPXF, one needs to shape the fade-out and fade-in curves to follow a cosine/sine relationship (sine and cosine are two of the elementary Trig functions). 

Since one of the main volume control functions provided with the KSP, change_vol(), requires the control input to be in milli-decibels, there is also a need for calculating logarithms. Logs, especially to the base 2, are also quite useful for computing things like tuning ratios.

Recent discoveries regarding engine parameter control of the volume function has revealed that NI uses an 18db/octave (control to signal) taper. Therefore, I added a new function (based on extracting cube roots) that will allow us to convert a desired volume ratio to the corresponding engine parameter required to achieve it.

Well, anyway, that's a thumbnail sketch of why the KSP Math Library exists.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Reegs (Mar 5, 2008)

Big Bob @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> Reegs @ Mon Feb 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully PLAY has built-in support for trig functions.
> ...



Hi Bob,

Yeah, I'm aware of and immensely grateful to you for creating those libraries. It just seems like it was a pretty large oversight on the part of NI to not include them, particularly for the reasons you've mentioned surrounding volume control.

Best,
Reegs


----------

